# DPF/EGR System Delete or GEN 1 2014 Cruze LUX TD



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

craig85006 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I am still having major issues with my DPF and am thinking very seriously about purchasing a DPF/EGR deletion kit and having the car reprogrammed to delete the DPF/EGR from the ECU. However, I am not finding any information on companies that sell the DPF/EGR Deletion Kits and Tuners. It seems this is on the DL.So, please help me! I cannot afford these costly, nonsensical, and recurring DPF issues.
> 
> ...



It's out there. Search this forum or the internet and you will find what you are looking for. If you don't find it search harder. It's out there.


----------



## Detrious (Jul 5, 2017)

Dear internet,
I wish to commit a federal crime. Will you help me? Here are my personal details, thanks.


Joking aside, while the EPA went after the tuners first, they can also come after the owners of the vehicles. I'm unsure how many owners have been fined yet though. There is a reason it is getting increasingly difficult to find the information you want.

I would delete this post to be honest.


----------



## LulzT1 (Aug 24, 2015)

Detrious said:


> Dear internet,
> I wish to commit a federal crime. Will you help me? Here are my personal details, thanks.
> 
> 
> ...


Just happened in NJ, they threatened the owner with $10k fine and forced the owner to restore to factory or crush the truck all because it was listed for sale as deleted on FB. Also, duramax forum got in trouble for allowing such content online unmoderated.


----------



## craig85006 (Mar 19, 2017)

15cruzediesel said:


> It's out there. Search this forum or the internet and you will find what you are looking for. If you don't find it search harder. It's out there.


I found a source and have the hardware and software en route. I am just wondering if I will have issues getting my car thru emissions. Maricopa County does not do visual inspections, like under the hood. ADEQ just plug into the OBD. I am just wondering if ADEQ's Emissions Testing System can detect when a car's ECU has been modified.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

When a car hits 10 or 15 years old, deletes/tuning should become legal so that we can keep old cars on the road. Not everyone wants a car payment.


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

BDCCruze said:


> When a car hits 10 or 15 years old, deletes/tuning should become legal so that we can keep old cars on the road. Not everyone wants a car payment.


Agree 100% especially when the manufacturer doesn't provide repair parts and in this case an emissions part to boot.

Please don't anybody mention supply chain issues ect ect.

At the very least GM should provide a loaner car or cover rental costs until the car can be repaired. With no skin in the game GM doesn't give a rat's arse.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

If manufacturers were required to make parts for 10-15 years then it wouldn't be necessary but this only until warranty expires stuff is crap.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

BDCCruze said:


> If manufacturers were required to make parts for 10-15 years then it wouldn't be necessary but this only until warranty expires stuff is crap.


There are several states with laws like that.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Snipesy said:


> There are several states with laws like that.


Then why are there so many parts for these cars that are discontinued without replacements? I there were some states that still had these parts then we'd be able to find them online.


----------



## TheRealHip (Sep 1, 2014)

Register your car in Prescott. They don't do emissions... Don't ask me how I know.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

BDCCruze said:


> Then why are there so many parts for these cars that are discontinued without replacements? I there were some states that still had these parts then we'd be able to find them online.


Enforcement is not great. But you can get an exemption if you challenge it enough.

Depending on the state GM would then have to pay a penalty. The penalty is small. Probably less than the part…. Or more likely… GM forces a dealer to give up its stock and it’s used for your vehicle.

Some states just don’t have penalties at all.

You could sue… But it’s a stretch.


----------

